# SS La Loma



## stephenlawrence61 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi, does any body have photos of the La Loma, she was a 250.000 ton OBO carrier and was managed by Burries Marks. She went into drydock in Setubal in portugal in 1978 and think she was then sold.

Regards

Stephen Lawrence


----------



## oceantramp (Jul 16, 2005)

*La Loma*

There are a couple of photos of La Loma at www.photoship.co.uk


----------



## oceantramp (Jul 16, 2005)

*La Loma*

Sorry wrong one. La Loma OBO built 1972 sold in 1978 not sure who to was renamed World Truth


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

*La Loma*

This one, which is © National Maritime Museum, London and I acknowledge their kind assistance in reproducing it here, may help you.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

SS LA LOMA

Trade Fortitude 1988 , Ex World Truth 1987, Ex La Loma 1978.
TF owned by Trade Sea Inc. (Greece) Registered Monrovia. Liberian flag.


----------

